# Shack Suggestion



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

For those who are looking for a decent ice shack: we bought a Menard's 8x10 metal storage unit (cheaper than wood and lighter), mounted it on pressure treated wood runners, drilled 6 holes thru wood floor, added a window, propane heater and insullation. It has a moveable bench (lift lid for storage) on each side. In the summer when it's stored by the lake, we keep our fishing stuff in there for easy access. Looking forward to 3rd season with it.


----------

